# the latest in jetty fishing gear



## mal.com (Feb 10, 2007)

A few weeks back we were staying at the Cairns Council Van park at Palm Cove which was brilliant, hobknobbing with all the backpackers and stray millionairs. Just offshore (about 1.5km's) there are a couple of islands, Double Island, & Haycock rock with coral reef between the two.
I was out there one morning when there were a few very big Queenfish jumping, I trolled over to one and had a massive hit that lasted about half a nano second, that was it a big swirl, splash and all over. Anyway there is a guy at Palm Cove with the most pimped out jetty fishing trolley, imaginable.
It has
1.a beer esky
2.sound system to play 60's R&R very loudly
3.a squillion drawers for every imaginable bit of gear.
4.bait bench
5.a photo album of previous catches along on side 
6.marital advice 
7.number plates a
8.and other assorted crap.

His and his mates fishing gear is interesting also, 130lb and 80lb game gear, tethered onto the wharf.

Its good to see some one with goals.

Cheers

Mal de mer


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Now that is the mutts nuts :shock: :lol:


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

now I have just got to rearrange a few thing on me yak to fit all that stuff in lol

Lee


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

That's crazy - I've seen ones like this at Hervey Bay. Pretty mad.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Gotta make sure you bring everything!!


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

That things so big it would have it's own gravitational field. There is even what looks to be an LCD tv screen on the left hand side. He either lives close by or has a big trailor.

I personally would feel embarrassed pushing that thing down the jetty but that's just me :lol:

JT


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Is that a microphone on the top ????

"No.49 - your flake is ready"


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

in summer down here we go sharkin off the end of our jetties, to the horror and surprise of many people, most are bronzies between 3-5ft, but some are much bigger, cant wait for warmer weather


----------



## mal.com (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi effery one

Were back here at Palm Cove,& it looksa like well get out in the kayak tomorrow, and there are a few Big Macks around, so Jan & I will head out early for a paddle around.the island and see if I can hook onto a torpedo.

I wandered down the jetty a while ago, and the 'rum pig' was out there, yes there is a microphone and a DVD player, an electronic weather station. Plus a squillion other fings that only a computer geek would completely understand.

There are some pretty impressive catch photos from the jetty.

cheers

mal


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I have found a kindred spirit. That is what my tackle box would look like if I did any jetty fishing  My tuna tackle box is almost that extreme.


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## grimo82 (Jan 16, 2007)

yaker said:


> There used to be some guys that fished off Tathra wharf about 30 odd years ago. They had a dingy to row their bait out. Their reel had a spool about 1' wide and at least that diameter and held a mile or two of line. Drag was courtesy of a VW drum brake. It was mounted on a frame that they could lock into the wharf timbers.
> 
> They weren't fishing for Whiting! When I was there they had a shark (probably a Whaler) about 6' long which the had caught the previous night.


Thats why they banned shark fishing from the tarthra wharf 

My girlfriend grew up down there and has some awsone stories of big sharks (and other species) being brought in (both onto the wharf and too close to the beach up the burley trail :shock: )


----------

